# L'amore che non c'era



## Minerva (26 Maggio 2011)

http://www.google.it/url?q=http://f...oQFjAF&usg=AFQjCNGd_aBQJwr0WcI4nGKwxvweGSWCVw


----------



## elena (26 Maggio 2011)

*L'amore che c'era (ovviamente è una provocazione eh?)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrFjFOjxYyA

esistono persone che spendono quotidianamente la propria vita per gli altri, senza fare alcuna notizia
sono questi per me i veri santi
eroi invisibili del nostro tempo


----------



## Minerva (26 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrFjFOjxYyA
> 
> esistono persone che spendono quotidianamente la propria vita per gli altri, senza fare alcuna notizia
> sono questi per me i veri santi
> eroi invisibili del nostro tempo


 concordo; uno dei miei eroi  è gino strada


----------



## elena (26 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> concordo; uno dei miei eroi  è gino strada


e ti quoto :up:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrFjFOjxYyA
> 
> esistono persone che spendono quotidianamente la propria vita per gli altri, senza fare alcuna notizia
> sono questi per me i veri santi
> eroi invisibili del nostro tempo


Certo...:up::up::up:


----------



## xfactor (26 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> concordo; uno dei miei eroi  è gino strada



si infatti si vede poco TV , solo quando ha bisogno di soldi come esattamente Madre Teresa faceva , per il video da me visto ...........troppo facilòe gettare fango senza delle prove !

Ma voi comunisti siete forti in questo!:singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (27 Maggio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> si infatti si vede poco TV , solo quando ha bisogno di soldi come esattamente Madre Teresa faceva , per il video da me visto ...........troppo facilòe gettare fango senza delle prove !
> 
> Ma voi comunisti siete forti in questo!:singleeye:


 ma sono la tua comunistina preferita:santarellina:


----------



## Sterminator (27 Maggio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> si infatti si vede poco TV , solo quando ha bisogno di soldi come esattamente Madre Teresa faceva , per il video da me visto ...........troppo facilòe gettare fango senza delle prove !
> 
> Ma voi comunisti siete forti in questo!:singleeye:


Invece le prove che la chiesa ti fotta, facendoti credere che con l'8 x 1000 faccia opere di carita', ci sono basta andare nel sito della Cei e leggere il bilancio...

scoprirai che del miliardo di euro circa che si fotte all'anno, manco il 20% e' destinato ai poveri, mentre il resto serve per mantenere la ricotta...

aggiungici altri 8 miliardi fra costi e tasse non pagate e vedi quanto ce costano sti ricottari inutili...


----------



## xfactor (27 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Invece le prove che la chiesa ti fotta, facendoti credere che con l'8 x 1000 faccia opere di carita', ci sono basta andare nel sito della Cei e leggere il bilancio...
> 
> scoprirai che del miliardo di euro circa che si fotte all'anno, manco il 20% e' destinato ai poveri, mentre il resto serve per mantenere la ricotta...
> 
> aggiungici altri 8 miliardi fra costi e tasse non pagate e vedi quanto ce costano sti ricottari inutili...



Sò perfettamente i soldi alla Chiesa Cattolica dove vanno ed il poco che viene usato per la carità , poco ma buono ...... , e se non credessi che c'è almeno il poco allora mi ritroverei a vagare nel mio animo e credere che la vita ...è il NULLA!


----------



## Minerva (27 Maggio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Sò perfettamente i soldi alla Chiesa Cattolica dove vanno ed il poco che viene usato per la carità , poco ma buono ...... , e se non credessi che c'è almeno il poco allora mi ritroverei a vagare nel mio animo e credere che la vita ...è il NULLA!


 no, la vita è la vita semmai a maggior ragione.
che nulla conforta e giustifica certi errori se non la buona volontà di non ripeterli.
che le persone vanno rispettate qui e non chissà dove , che esiste quest'unica chance per fare bene e l'unico giudice (che dovrebbe essere il più severo) siamo noi stessi.
ma tanto rispetto comunque la pensiate voi


----------



## contepinceton (27 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> http://www.google.it/url?q=http://f...oQFjAF&usg=AFQjCNGd_aBQJwr0WcI4nGKwxvweGSWCVw


http://www.cantalamessa.org/it/articoloView.php?id=202


----------



## Match Point (31 Maggio 2011)

avevo letto delle cose giá qui http://www.metaforum.it/archivio/2009/showthread04aa.html?t=12364, si comunque é tristissima una notizia del genere, e son od#accordo sul fatto che il ben vda fatto sulla terra!chwe questa é L#unica occasione che abbiamo


----------



## Minerva (31 Maggio 2011)

Match Point ha detto:


> avevo letto delle cose giá qui http://www.metaforum.it/archivio/2009/showthread04aa.html?t=12364, si comunque é tristissima una notizia del genere, e son od#accordo sul fatto che il ben vda fatto sulla terra!chwe questa é L#unica occasione che abbiamo


 la vera preoccupazione di madre teresa era quella di fornire assistenza spirituale  tenendo la mano per aiutare la gente a morire soffrendo per splendere maggiormente nel regno dei cieli.
quanta gente avrebbe potuto guarire con ospedali efficienti che curassero più il corpo che lo spirito?


----------



## contepinceton (31 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> la vera preoccupazione di madre teresa era quella di fornire assistenza spirituale  tenendo la mano per aiutare la gente a morire soffrendo per splendere maggiormente nel regno dei cieli.
> quanta gente avrebbe potuto guarire con ospedali efficienti che curassero più il corpo che lo spirito?


Mah...
Ma quale ospedale moderno e attrezzato ricoverava quei poveracci?
Come mai allora da noi i barboni muoiono per strada?
Ogni giorno?

E' che non li vediamo eh?

Mah...
Nessun santo che io conosca...ha mai desiderato splendere maggiormente nel regno dei cieli...
La motivazione di certe persone non è certo quella: ah facendo così mi guadagno il paradiso...

Insomma anche sta qua...ha fatto nella vita quello che voleva fare eh?
Mica ti ha sputato in un occhio perchè non fai come lei eh?
Si è mai permessa di giudicare chi vive in maniera diversa da lei?


----------



## Minerva (31 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah...
> Ma quale ospedale moderno e attrezzato ricoverava quei poveracci?
> Come mai allora da noi i barboni muoiono per strada?
> Ogni giorno?
> ...


 certamente.
chi ha abortito o divorziato, per dirne una


----------



## contepinceton (1 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> certamente.
> chi ha abortito o divorziato, per dirne una


Suo diritto.
Come Daniele si permette perchè lei non dovrebbe?
Per un cattolico l'aborto è omicidio.
Per un cattolico il matrimonio sacramento è indissolubile.
Sono i suoi punti di vista.

Inconcepibile una fede vuota e tiepida.

Sta scritto: "Poichè non eri nè caldo nè freddo: ti vomitai dalla mia bocca!".

Quando parli con una persona, devi sempre tener conto della sua mentalità e cultura...e non solo chiedere rispetto per la tua sensibilità: comodo così.

Tu magari parli con me, dando per scontato che io sia uomo di sinistra...
Male.
Io sono di destra: e morirò così.


----------



## Minerva (1 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Suo diritto.
> Come Daniele si permette perchè lei non dovrebbe?
> Per un cattolico l'aborto è omicidio.
> Per un cattolico il matrimonio sacramento è indissolubile.
> ...


 sono d'accordo ma a domanda rispondevo.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono d'accordo ma a domanda rispondevo.


E le tue risposte mostrano solo che tu vedi le cose da un punto di vista, in cui non sono contemplate certe cose.
Vedi tutto cambia per l'uomo se il centro dell'esistenza è sè stesso...o Dio.
Come potrei rinnegare a mio piacimento l'esistenza di Dio?

La domanda è:
Io lo percepisco per allucinazione?
Chi non lo percepisce è per miopia?

Sono persuaso che certe persone qualcosa hanno visto eh?
Ognuno sceglie come vivere e in cosa credere: esiste il libero arbitrio.

Quanto è stato contestato qui dentro a me...il fatto che potrei trasformare il tradimento in un bene eh?

Per chi l'ha subito resta sempre un male.


----------



## Minerva (1 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *E le tue risposte mostrano solo che tu vedi le cose da un punto di vista, in cui non sono contemplate certe cose.*
> Vedi tutto cambia per l'uomo se il centro dell'esistenza è sè stesso...o Dio.
> Come potrei rinnegare a mio piacimento l'esistenza di Dio?
> 
> ...


indubbiamente


----------



## Sterminator (1 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E le tue risposte mostrano solo che tu vedi le cose da un punto di vista, in cui non sono contemplate certe cose.
> Vedi tutto cambia per l'uomo se il centro dell'esistenza è sè stesso...o Dio.
> Come potrei rinnegare a mio piacimento l'esistenza di Dio?
> 
> ...


Di' con parole tue, come percepisci l'esistenza di dio....

o dove lo percepisci, e' uguale...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Sei convinto anche tu che il guaio di tua moglie per es., sia un dono di dio?

Sai che se seguiste alla lettera i precetti biblici non dovreste farla curare, manco darle morfina per lenire i dolori?

Perche' vi curate quando state male se e' una prova e dovete ripercorrere il calvario di suo figlio?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> indubbiamente


Allora:
Metti che io veda il mondo in bianco e nero e tu a colori.
Immagina come io percepisco la Cappella Sistina.

Metti che il tuo orecchio sia un rilevatore di onde: se ti faccio sentire tre canne d'organo...tu sentirari tre onde sonore distinte che si urtano l'una con l'altra...
E non sentirai mai il fascino di un accordo in sè per sè...perchè l'udito umano invece sintetizza...

Oppure...
Facciamo suonare 23 violini all'unisono...tu senti 23 suoni...io quell'unico suono caldo e vibrante dato dalla somma delle leggerissime diffrazioni tra un violino e l'altro...

Poi capire o sentire una cosa come il misticismo per un materialista è dura eh?

Ma come sai la metafisica resta un grandissimo capitolo del pensiero umano...Spinoza ad esempio...si lasciò cacciare dalla comunità ebraica pur di seguire quello che pensava...e sentiva...

Poi ovvio le strumentalizzazioni esistono sempre...
Pensiamo a quanto scrive in proposito sui poteri mediatici...Karl Popper...


----------



## Minerva (1 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora:
> Metti che io veda il mondo in bianco e nero e tu a colori.
> Immagina come io percepisco la Cappella Sistina.
> 
> ...


no, guarda...sono atea ma questo non mi toglie un briciolo di sensibilità; di fronte alla cappella sistina ho pianto come una scema, e ci sono mille forme d'arte che mi emozionano.
penso addirittura di avere una mia personale forma di spiritualità che sta nel rispetto di tutto quello che mi circonda.


----------



## Tubarao (1 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, guarda...sono atea ma questo non mi toglie un briciolo di sensibilità; *di fronte alla cappella sistina ho pianto come una scema*, e ci sono mille forme d'arte che mi emozionano.
> penso addirittura di avere una mia personale forma di spiritualità che sta nel rispetto di tutto quello che mi circonda.


Mi ricordo ancora quando in gita con la scuola, allora piccolo 17enne strafottente e teppistello rimasi con il naso all'insù a guardare quel soffitto pensando: "Non può essere vero". La prof e i compagni che mi chiamavano e io che non riuscivo a schiodarmi.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, guarda...sono atea ma questo non mi toglie un briciolo di sensibilità; di fronte alla cappella sistina ho pianto come una scema, e ci sono mille forme d'arte che mi emozionano.
> penso addirittura di avere una mia personale forma di spiritualità che sta nel rispetto di tutto quello che mi circonda.


Ecco...magari quell'intensa commozione è la voce di Dio che ti parla...
Chissà cosa non ha tribolato Michelangelo con quell'opera...e come sai la battaglia tra ispirazione ed opera è tutto un grande lavoro di introspezione.


----------

